# How do I stunt the growth of coconut trees? -Solved?-



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2020)

Just as the title says. I want to have the level 2 or 3 growth stages of the coconut tree, I don't want it fully grown.

I'm putting it on a single tile of sand that isn't on the beach, it's on the grassy land. Someone on another site said to put a sapling, not a shrub, behind it to prevent it from continuing to grow. I planted a coconut sapling in front, on grass not on sand, but it didnt work. I want to put various coconut trees around my island and on the cliffs but I don't want them fully grown.

Is there actually a way to keep them small or is that not possible?

*Edit: *So I followed some advice on this thread and I think I came across how to stunt coconut tree growth. I planted a fruit sapling on the grass in front of the coconut tree when it was a level 3, and for the past few days it hasn't grown any. I've TT'd backwards and forwards a few days and it's still in it's not fully grown state. I'm going to test this around town just to be sure.


----------



## Fey (Jun 2, 2020)

I know that one of mine stopped growing when I had an item placed too close next to or in front of it. Could probably work with a smaller nursery tree as well.


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 2, 2020)

Fey said:


> I know that one of mine stopped growing when I had an item placed too close next to or in front of it. Could probably work either a smaller nursery tree as well.


Oh wow!! thats really interesting, i didnt know you could do that! im gonna have to try it, instead of doing the normal time travel method! hehhee


----------



## stiney (Jun 2, 2020)

You can plant a coconut in grass and it won't grow past that first sapling phase (coconut sticking out of the ground with a sprout sticking up). Are you able to move a level 2 or 3 sapling to the grass? It wouldn't be able to grow on the grass, but sometimes you can't move things to a place they can't grow, even if you can plant them there in the first place.


----------



## sfelix (Jun 2, 2020)

Yeah I don't think it will let you do this, unfortunately. I'd love to keep saplings as, well, little saplings haha, they look nice. But I don't think it will let you replant it so it either grows or it doesn't grow.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2020)

stiney said:


> You can plant a coconut in grass and it won't grow past that first sapling phase (coconut sticking out of the ground with a sprout sticking up). Are you able to move a level 2 or 3 sapling to the grass? It wouldn't be able to grow on the grass, but sometimes you can't move things to a place they can't grow, even if you can plant them there in the first place.



I have tried planting coconut trees in the grass and it just tells me there's no room to plant it.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 2, 2020)

The coconut tree won't grow in the grass, so you could probably grow it in the sand to the length that you want and then move it with your shovel to the grass ;O

edit: hmm it looks like people are saying that doesn't work :C


----------



## Duu (Jun 2, 2020)

The only saplings that stunt tree growth are fruit saplings. So try putting the coconut next to one.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 2, 2020)

Duu said:


> The only saplings that stunt tree growth are fruit saplings. So try putting the coconut next to one.



Oh sweet, I'm gonna try that too.

I planted another coconut sapling on the grass hoping it would stunt the coconut on the sand, which it had not.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 7, 2020)

Bumping with new info incase anyone else wanted small coconut trees-

So I followed some advice on this thread and I think I came across how to stunt coconut tree growth. I planted a fruit sapling on the grass in front of the coconut tree when it was a level 3, and for the past few days it hasn't grown any. I've TT'd backwards and forwards a few days and it's still in it's not fully grown state. I'm going to test this around town just to be sure.


----------

